# What would it mean to you?



## JM (May 11, 2008)

> This is the first sermon delivered by Pastor Fortner after a recent hospital stay determined his need for an aortic heart valve replacement. A subtitle might be 'Some things I have been thinking about.'



WHAT WOULD IT MEAN TO YOU:

1. To know that your every sin, past, present and
future, has been blotted out?
2. To know that God has totally reconciled himself
to you?
3. To have a new heart and a new nature that REALLY
does love God?
4. To know that every trial, failure, joy, sorrow,
good day, and bad day is designed, purposed and
ordered by your heavenly Father for your good and his
glory?
5. To know assuredly that growing old and dying is
the most blessed thing that could happen to you.



> Worship arises from and is found in a true heart. Prayer is the work of a true heart. Job said, “God maketh my heart soft.” If he makes it soft, he will
> make it true. God give me a true heart! A true heart is a heart sprinkled with the blood of Christ, a heart to which God the Holy Spirit has graciously applied the sin-atoning blood of Christ, making the conscience free before God, it is the heart of one washed with the pure water of God’s free, saving grace by the Holy Spirit.
> 
> If I have a true heart, a heart made soft by God, if Christ is my great High Priest, if I trust the Lord Jesus Christ, this text tells me that I can and should draw near to God in all his glorious holiness “in full assurance of faith.” I’m interested in that. Aren’t you?



SermonAudio.com - Five Questions


----------

